
Async actions in React Redux - prasanna1211
https://codebrahma.com/structuring-async-operations-react-redux-applications/
======
roucoulawan
Really cool summary of the power of such libs like redux-saga.

I indeed prefer using sagas than observables, maybe because of the cool
'select', 'put' and 'call' apis that helps me to do smart hook methods. With a
good combination with such normalizr lib
([https://github.com/paularmstrong/normalizr](https://github.com/paularmstrong/normalizr)),
you can actually fast implement a light optimist transactions system between
frontend and backend.

For instance, you can define a REQUEST_PUT_ENTITIES action, and a saga
watching on it. This saga will do: \- a 'call' for calling the api post method
for updating the backend (ie updating all the collections through your backend
database apis) \- get back from the api the put data, and into the saga you
then 'put' a MERGE_INTO_ENTITIES action, in order to direclty update and
normalize your frontend entities app state. \- once your app state is
synchronised, your saga can even 'select' again these put entities thanks to
their ids and you can 'put' a nice REQUEST_PUT_ENTITIES_SUCCESS action from
which you can hook any kind of specific-to-the-app post-synchronized methods.

So, for me redux-saga with a bit of wrapping is like a light solution for
doing what we all are searching actually in such heavy libs like Relay or
react-appollo (but here I am talking for a quick solution with a 'stupid-like
REST approach'...so maybe not optimized for sure)

I don't know what do you think guys...

